

10 Quotes to Get You Through the Marathon of Entrepreneurship - mintykeen
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/232683

======
aagha
I can understand why people like to read these, but I'm seeing them so often
and in so many places I'm starting to get sick of "aspiration quotes". I'm not
sure if its a matter of selection bias, because I'm now an entrepreneur, or if
there just happen to be a lot more of them, and they're everywhere: Google+,
Twitter, LinkedIn, FB, etc. Its rare that I ever read one that makes me think:
"Wow! Yeah. This is totally going to take away all my anxiety and tomorrow
morning I'll realize why I'm doing what I'm doing and now my problems are
going to disappear." Now if I see people I'm following posting more than a
quote a day, I just stop following them.

Quotes like this one by Tony Hsieh especially irk me: "Chase the vision, not
the money, the money will end up following you." Did he say this when he was a
nobody or after he got Zappos got bought by Amazon. The reality is that a lot
of entrepreneurs can only chase the vision for so long. Other obligations
sometime have to take precedence: rent, healthcare, spouses, kids--and then
chasing the vision is just impractical.

Most entrepreneurs know that, by definition, the decision to take this career
path is a risky one. And in MOST cases--again, referencing Hsieh's quote--the
money will NOT "end up following you".

